# Spoonbill RV Park at Smith Point



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

Anybody know if Spoonbill reopened after Ike? I found reviews dated 2011 but cant find anything as of late and the number i find has no asnwer.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Shoot Galvbay a PM. They live over there now. I think he posted something a couple months back the RV park is closed.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Park is closed as of last January.


----------



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

was a great place to stay....they couldnt keep help is what i heard....too far from anything i guess. but yep its closed.


----------

